# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Απελπιστικη κατασταση σοσ

## morado

Καλησπερα σας,
Πηρα μεγαλο θαρρος για να γραψω αλλα η κατασταση μου ειναι τραγικη..
Τον περασμενο μηνα διαγνωσθηκα με καλοηθη ενδοκρανια υπερταση..οι γιατροι με ησυχασαν οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο βεβαια απο τοτε ξεκινησαν οι φοβιες μου, καταθλιψη και κρισεις πανικου
Καθημερινα ζω με το φοβο το τι γινεται στο κεφαλι μου μεσα με αποτελεσμα και να εχω νοσοφοβια 
Το χειροτερο δε ειναι οτι με το που με πιανει ενας πονοκεφαλος η αυχενικο φοβαμαι για τα χειροτερα ...δεν το θελω κι εγω ολο αυτο αλλα δεν μπορω να συνεχισω ετσι.
Ενα αλλο περιεργο συμπτωμα ειναι ξαφνικες φωταψιες κανα 20 ημερο απο την μερα που βγηκα απο το νοσοκομειο και χειροτερευει την κατασταση μου. Σε επισκεψη σε οφθαλμιατρο μου ειπε οτι ολα ειναι καλα με αποτελεσμα να κανω χειροτερες σκεψεις μην εχει κατι το κεφαλι μου
Ειναι δυνατον να παρουσιαστει κατι σοβαρο πιστευετε μεσα σε δυο περιπου και λιγοτερο μηνες ενω εχω κανει μαγνητικες εξετασεις και ολα τοτε ηταν καλα; επισκεπτομαι και ψυχολογο παραλληλα ωστε να μπορεσω να βοηθηθω. 
Σας παρακαλω δωστε μου λιγη ελπιδα

----------


## Κατερινα82

> Καλησπερα σας,
> Πηρα μεγαλο θαρρος για να γραψω αλλα η κατασταση μου ειναι τραγικη..
> Τον περασμενο μηνα διαγνωσθηκα με καλοηθη ενδοκρανια υπερταση..οι γιατροι με ησυχασαν οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο βεβαια απο τοτε ξεκινησαν οι φοβιες μου, καταθλιψη και κρισεις πανικου
> Καθημερινα ζω με το φοβο το τι γινεται στο κεφαλι μου μεσα με αποτελεσμα και να εχω νοσοφοβια 
> Το χειροτερο δε ειναι οτι με το που με πιανει ενας πονοκεφαλος η αυχενικο φοβαμαι για τα χειροτερα ...δεν το θελω κι εγω ολο αυτο αλλα δεν μπορω να συνεχισω ετσι.
> Ενα αλλο περιεργο συμπτωμα ειναι ξαφνικες φωταψιες κανα 20 ημερο απο την μερα που βγηκα απο το νοσοκομειο και χειροτερευει την κατασταση μου. Σε επισκεψη σε οφθαλμιατρο μου ειπε οτι ολα ειναι καλα με αποτελεσμα να κανω χειροτερες σκεψεις μην εχει κατι το κεφαλι μου
> Ειναι δυνατον να παρουσιαστει κατι σοβαρο πιστευετε μεσα σε δυο περιπου και λιγοτερο μηνες ενω εχω κανει μαγνητικες εξετασεις και ολα τοτε ηταν καλα; επισκεπτομαι και ψυχολογο παραλληλα ωστε να μπορεσω να βοηθηθω.
> Σας παρακαλω δωστε μου λιγη ελπιδα


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα...Για να σε καθησυχασω θα σου πω το εξης:δεν είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να σε αγχώνει το λέει και η λεξη:καλοήθης...Αυτό τα λέει όλα...εφόσον όλες οι εξετάσεις σου είναι καλές δεν υπάρχει φόβος για τίποτα από όσα νιωθεις και φοβάσαι.Εμένα πριν δύο χρόνια μου διέγνωσαν όγκους στο στομαχι καλοηθεις και δεν μπορώ να φάω κανονικό φαγητό σαν όλους τους αλλους .αφαιρούμε σταδιακά και κάνοντας βιοψία μπαίνω σε μια σειρά.Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω φάει πάλι τις φρικες μου με αποκορύφωμα κάτι που μου έκατσε στο λαιμο και δεν λεεινα φευγει.κανω κι εγω τα χειροτερα σενάρια αλλα πρεπει να ΗΡΕΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ.....ειλικρινά πρεπει...μαθαίνουμενα ζουμε με καποιες νοσους και βοηθαμε να έχουμε καλή ψυχολογία. Με τον ψυχολογο θα δεις αποτελεσματα σταδιακα....Μην βιαζεσαι αν και ξερω ανυπομονεις να πανε ολα καλα...Και θα πάνε αρκει να το πιστεψεις.

----------


## morado

Οπως το ειπες Κατερινα μου..τα χειροτερα πιθανα σεναρια και αρνητικες σκεψεις φουλ..θελω να μαθω να ζω με αυτο απλα επειδη ηταν δυσκολη περιοδος οταν εγινε το περιστατικο μου βγηκαν ολα αυτα..θελω να παλεχω και να μην το αφησω να με ριξει διοτι καθημερινα σκεφτομαο συνεχεια ολαντα ασχημα κι οτι πρεπει να ξανακανω μαγνητικη να μου φυγει η ιδεα ...αστα να πανε

----------


## Κατερινα82

> Οπως το ειπες Κατερινα μου..τα χειροτερα πιθανα σεναρια και αρνητικες σκεψεις φουλ..θελω να μαθω να ζω με αυτο απλα επειδη ηταν δυσκολη περιοδος οταν εγινε το περιστατικο μου βγηκαν ολα αυτα..θελω να παλεχω και να μην το αφησω να με ριξει διοτι καθημερινα σκεφτομαο συνεχεια ολαντα ασχημα κι οτι πρεπει να ξανακανω μαγνητικη να μου φυγει η ιδεα ...αστα να πανε


Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις ξανα μαγνητική!

----------


## elis

Κορίτσια εγώ έχω σχιζοφρένεια εδώ και δέκα χρόνια είμαι σε ένα καλό επίπεδο αλλά ποτέ δεν είμαι σαν να μην το έχω αν και ο γιατρός λέει ότι το καταφέρνω κάπως θέλει υγιεινή διατροφή άσκηση και κοινωνικότητα δηλαδή όπως και να είσαι πρέπει να βγεις έξω πρέπει να σπουδάσει πρέπει να δουλέψεις πρέπει να κάνεις τις παρέες σου εγώ σας πληροφορώ είμαι σαν ανάποδο γάμωτο όλο την πέφτω σε κάποια για ανανέωση φυσικά δεν έχω επιτυχία αλλά τα κορίτσια βλέπουν χαρακτήρα τώρα για εσάς που θέλετε άντρα δυστυχώς οι άνδρες βλέπουν εμφάνιση ο χαρακτήρας δε μετράει βέβαια αυτό είναι και καλό γιατί λίγο να κουνηθείτε θα μαζευτούν καμιά δεκαριά τώρα από εκεί και πέρα αλλάζει η ποιότητα ζωής οπότε σίγουρα δε θα είστε χαρούμενες και ανέμελες αλλά αυτό είναι μέχρι να μάθετε να το διαχειρίζεστε καλή αρχή στο ταξίδι σας και θα μάθετε κι εσείς ότι όσο ζούμε όλα καλά είναι μόλις πεθάνουμε αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα αυτή είναι η αλήθεια και αστείο μαζί

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα! Η γνώμη μου είναι να βρεις έναν πάρα πολύ καλό οφθαλμίατρο να σε παρακολουθεί γιατί η πάθηση έχει επιπτώσεις στην όραση, για άλλα πράγματα όμως δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς. Αφού οι γιατροί έχουν βρει ακριβώς τί έχεις. Παίρνεις φάρμακα; Ακολουθείς κάποια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή;

----------


## morado

Καλησπερα Κασσανδρα μου ειμαι στη φαση διακοπης του φαρμακου τα τελειωνω αυτη την εβδομαδα, ο οφθαλμιατρος που πηγαινω τακτικα μου λεει πολυ καλα πραγματα οτι εξαφανιστηκε αιματωμα κλπ..Διατροφη οχι δεν ακολουθω και που ρωτησα τους γιατρους τι να προσεχω μου απαντησαν τιποτα....
Το αξιοπεριεργο ειναι οτι η παθηση αυνηθως επηρεαζει γυναικες με κιλα ενω εγω ειμαι κανονικη 
Σε ερωτηση στον οφθαλμιατρο παντως για καποια βλαβη τα βρηκε ολα μια χαρα
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με την οραση δεν εχω θεμα..δηλ να μειωθηκε ευτυχως δεν πειραξε το οπτικο νευρο τωρα για τις φωταψιες δεν ξερω και αγχωνομαι περισσοτερο

----------


## dizzy

Γειά σας παιδιά. Ζω τα τελευταία χρόνια με πονοκεφάλους κι αστάθεια.Εχω περάσει από όλες τις ειδικότητες, έχω κάνει άπειρες εξετάσεις, έχω νοσηλευτει, έχω πάθει πολλές κρίσεις που μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό μου τις έλεγαν κρίσεις πανικού. Πριν τα Χριστούγεννα έκανα μια έντονη κρίση με μούδιασμα σε όλο το κεφάλι, πόνο κι έντονους ίλιγγους. Θορυβηθηκα, λυγισα, δεν άντεξα άλλο. Ξεκίνησα βελονισμό χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Πήγα σε Νευρολόγο ο ο οποίος ήταν μάλλον ο πρώτος μετά από πολλούς που ασχολήθηκε πραγματικά. Αν και η μαγνητική μου ήταν καθαρή πρότεινε να κάνω ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογραφημα για να βεβαιωθεί.Εκει εντόπισε πως έχω ενδοκρανιακη πίεση. Συγκεκριμένα έκανα 2 εκφορτισεις σε ρυθμό ΔΕ σε Κροταφικο κι Ινιακό λοβο. Έχω διαβάσει πως η ενδοκρανιακη πίεση μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε τύφλωση, εγκεφαλικό κι είναι δυνητικά θανατηφόρα κι έχω φρικάρει. Ο γιατρός βέβαια μου είπε ότι δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό και πως μ'ενα χάπι βελτιώνεται. Αλλά διαβάζω βέβαια εγώ. Αυτό που θέλει είναι να κάνω μια Μαγνητική ακόμα εξειδικευμένο που να δείχνει τη ροή του εγκέφαλο νωτιαίου υγρού κι ένα 24ωρο εγκεφαλογραφημα.Η ζωή μου ολ' αυτά τα χρόνια μέσα στην αστάθεια, τους ίλιγγους και τους πονοκεφάλους είναι μαρτυρική. Μετά από κάθε έντονη κρίση σταδιακά χειροτερευει η αστάθεια. Μέχρι και ψυχοφάρμακα μου έδωσαν και τελικά επιβεβαιωθηκα ότι είναι κάτι οργανικό. Έχετε παρόμοια εμπειρία η συμπτώματα να τα συζητήσουμε? Έχω ανάγκη να το συζητάω με ομοιοπαθείς. Έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη!

----------


## dizzy

Είναι κάποιος που πάσχει από ενδοκρανια πίεση και παιρνει χαπι? Αν ναι ποιο σας δίνουν και το σημαντικότερο, βλέπετε κάποια διαφορά στα συμπτώματα ζαλης, αστάθειας, πονοκεφαλων, πίεσης στα αυτιά? Μ'ενδιαφερει πολύ να μιλήσω με κάποιον που παίρνει αγωγή. Έχω ακουμπήσει εκεί όλες μου τις ελπίδες.

----------


## DiSI

> Είναι κάποιος που πάσχει από ενδοκρανια πίεση και παιρνει χαπι? Αν ναι ποιο σας δίνουν και το σημαντικότερο, βλέπετε κάποια διαφορά στα συμπτώματα ζαλης, αστάθειας, πονοκεφαλων, πίεσης στα αυτιά? Μ'ενδιαφερει πολύ να μιλήσω με κάποιον που παίρνει αγωγή. Έχω ακουμπήσει εκεί όλες μου τις ελπίδες.


Καλησπέρα. Πρόκειται για καλοήθη ενδοκρανια υπέρταση; Έχει η αδερφή μου και παίρνει ακεταζολαμιδη!

----------


## DiSI

> Γειά σας παιδιά. Ζω τα τελευταία χρόνια με πονοκεφάλους κι αστάθεια.Εχω περάσει από όλες τις ειδικότητες, έχω κάνει άπειρες εξετάσεις, έχω νοσηλευτει, έχω πάθει πολλές κρίσεις που μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό μου τις έλεγαν κρίσεις πανικού. Πριν τα Χριστούγεννα έκανα μια έντονη κρίση με μούδιασμα σε όλο το κεφάλι, πόνο κι έντονους ίλιγγους. Θορυβηθηκα, λυγισα, δεν άντεξα άλλο. Ξεκίνησα βελονισμό χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Πήγα σε Νευρολόγο ο ο οποίος ήταν μάλλον ο πρώτος μετά από πολλούς που ασχολήθηκε πραγματικά. Αν και η μαγνητική μου ήταν καθαρή πρότεινε να κάνω ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογραφημα για να βεβαιωθεί.Εκει εντόπισε πως έχω ενδοκρανιακη πίεση. Συγκεκριμένα έκανα 2 εκφορτισεις σε ρυθμό ΔΕ σε Κροταφικο κι Ινιακό λοβο. Έχω διαβάσει πως η ενδοκρανιακη πίεση μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε τύφλωση, εγκεφαλικό κι είναι δυνητικά θανατηφόρα κι έχω φρικάρει. Ο γιατρός βέβαια μου είπε ότι δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό και πως μ'ενα χάπι βελτιώνεται. Αλλά διαβάζω βέβαια εγώ. Αυτό που θέλει είναι να κάνω μια Μαγνητική ακόμα εξειδικευμένο που να δείχνει τη ροή του εγκέφαλο νωτιαίου υγρού κι ένα 24ωρο εγκεφαλογραφημα.Η ζωή μου ολ' αυτά τα χρόνια μέσα στην αστάθεια, τους ίλιγγους και τους πονοκεφάλους είναι μαρτυρική. Μετά από κάθε έντονη κρίση σταδιακά χειροτερευει η αστάθεια. Μέχρι και ψυχοφάρμακα μου έδωσαν και τελικά επιβεβαιωθηκα ότι είναι κάτι οργανικό. Έχετε παρόμοια εμπειρία η συμπτώματα να τα συζητήσουμε? Έχω ανάγκη να το συζητάω με ομοιοπαθείς. Έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη!


Σου είπαν από τι προκλήθηκε η πίεση;

----------


## ioannis2

Οι αρνητικές σκέψεις που σου προκαλούν έντονο στρες. Αντιμεπώπισε δλδ τις αρνητικές σκέψεις, δλδ το γενεσιουργό αίτιο, πας που πας και σε ψυχολόγο! Αφού όλα τα άλλα σενάρια αιτίας της υπέρτασης κατέρρευσαν.

----------


## dizzy

Ναι πρόκειται για καλοηθη ενδοκρανια υπέρταση. Η αιτία άγνωστη. Αν επιτρέπεται η αδερφή σου τι συμπτώματα έχει και τι ηλικία?Πόσα χρόνια το έχει? Το βρήκε αμέσως? Έχει δει κάποια διαφορά σε αστάθεια και πονοκεφάλους?Έχω ακουστά για την ακεταζολαμιδη και σε πολλούς λέει δε φέρνει κανένα αποτέλεσμα και δεν αντέχουν και τις παρενέργειες του και το σταματούν. Ισχύει?Τι σας λένε η γιατροί? Σε τρελανα στις ερωτήσεις αλλά θέλω πολύ να μάθω από κάποιον που ζει κάτι ίδιο μ'εμενα. Έχω ακούσει πως μέχρι και όραση χάνεις η παθαίνεις εγκεφαλικό. Γι' αυτό έχουν σταματήσει να αποκαλούν την πάθηση καλοηθη και την λένε ιδιοπαθης ενδοκρανια υπέρταση. Είναι οργανικό κι όχι ψυχολογικό παιδιά και τα συμπτώματα είναι τόσο ανυπόφορα κι ενοχλητικά που δε μπορείς να είσαι λειτουργική στην καθημερινότητα σου ούτε στα πιο απλά πράγματα και μοιραια σου ρίχνουν και την ψυχολογία. Γι'αυτο ρωτάω για το χάπι. Αν βοηθάει στο να είμαστε πιο λειτουργικοί έτσι ώστε να φτιάξει κι η ψυχολογία μας.

----------


## dizzy

Στην αδερφή σου βρήκαν από τι προκλήθηκε?

----------


## dizzy

Η αρχική μου διάγνωση έγινε από ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογραφημα όπου φάνηκαν 2 μεγάλες εκφορτισεις. Η μαγνητική μου ήταν καθαρή. Τώρα όμως θα κάνω κι άλλη για να φανεί η ροή του εγκέφαλο νωτιαίου υγρού.

----------


## dizzy

DiSl σε παρακαλώ δώσε μου όσες περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείς. Έχω τρελαθει απο τις ζαλάδες και τις ναυτίες. Υπάρχει ελπίδα? Πως το διαχειρίζεται η αδερφή σου?

----------


## Astronomy lover

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Δοκιμάστε να μη σκέφτεστε καθόλου αρρώστιες και συμπτώματα.. το κάνω δυο μέρες τώρα προσπαθώ δλδ και παρατήρησα ότι αν απασχολώ το μυαλό μου με άλλα πράγματα είτε βόλτες περπάτημα είτε μουσική είτε καμιά σειρά τότε δεν έχω τίποτα όλα καλά! Αν σκεφτώ πχ ότι δεν ακούω το βουητό έρχεται πάλι και αν αγχωθω κιόλας επειδή ξαναήρθε τότε δυναμώνει κιόλας! Είναι στο μυαλό μας το άγχος τα επιδεινώνει..

----------


## DiSI

> DiSl σε παρακαλώ δώσε μου όσες περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείς. Έχω τρελαθει απο τις ζαλάδες και τις ναυτίες. Υπάρχει ελπίδα? Πως το διαχειρίζεται η αδερφή σου?


Η αδερφή μου έχει πονοκέφαλο πολύ έντονο, αστάθεια δλδ περπάταγε κ δεν ήξερε που πάταγε και είχε και στην όραση πρόβλημα δλδ φωταψίες τα έβλεπε δίπλα ή το ένα αντικείμενο να πέφτει πάνω στο άλλο.. γι αυτό πήγε σε οφθαλμίατρο και της βρήκαν πολύ πρησμένα τα οπτικά νεύρα.. νοσηλεύτηκε κατευθείαν στον ευαγγελισμο και έκανε δυο οσφυονωτιαιες παρακεντησεις για να αφαιρέσουν λίγο εγκέφαλονωτιαίο υγρό και παράλληλα έπαιρνε 4 χάπια ακεταζολαμιδης... τώρα μετά από 8 μήνες περίπου παίρνει 2 χάπια ακεταζολαμιδης.. είναι καλά δεν έχει ούτε πονοκεφάλους ούτε αστάθεια.. η αδερφή μου είχε πάρει απότομα βάρος στην εφηβεία και ήταν λίγο παχύσαρκη μέχρι να το πάθει αυτό.. είναι 24 ετών..

----------


## dizzy

Σ'ευχαριστω για την άμεση ανταπόκριση και τις πληροφορίες DiSl. Αυτό για την παχυσαρκία το έχω ακούσει. Εγώ είμαι 67 κιλά κι 1,67 ύψος.Φαινομαι κανονική αλλά επειδή πρόσφατα ξεκίνησα διατροφή κι έκανα λιπομετρηση η διατροφολόγο μου βρήκε λίπος 41% που είναι πάρα πολύ. Η αδερφή σου έκανε καθόλου διατροφή η κάποια συγκεκριμένη γυμναστική κι αν ναι βοήθησε καθόλου στη μείωση της πίεσης?

----------


## dizzy

Αstronomy lover ίσως αυτό που έχεις να οφείλεται στην ψυχολογία για να φεύγει τελείως όταν είσαι ευδιάθετος. Στην περίπτωση μου έχω κάνει τα πάντα και μένει ίδιο.

----------


## dizzy

DiSl η αδερφή σου όταν το είχε μόλις ξαπλωνε ένιωθε ανακούφιση από τα έντονα συμπτώματα?Γιατι εγώ μόνο έτσι ανακουφιζομαι. Πρέπει να ξαπλωνω πολλές φορές στη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Επίσης είχε θέμα με το θόρυβο?

----------


## DiSI

> DiSl η αδερφή σου όταν το είχε μόλις ξαπλωνε ένιωθε ανακούφιση από τα έντονα συμπτώματα?Γιατι εγώ μόνο έτσι ανακουφιζομαι. Πρέπει να ξαπλωνω πολλές φορές στη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Επίσης είχε θέμα με το θόρυβο?


Με τον θόρυβο δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά συνήθως όταν ξαπλώνω ήταν καλύτερα... η αδερφή μου έκανε διατροφή και έχει χάσει περίπου 16 κιλά... γυμναστική δεν κάνει γιατί ψιλοφοβαται παρόλο που της είπαν ότι δεν έχει θέμα, αλλά δεν είναι και αθλητικός τύπος κιόλας.. εσένα δεν σου έχουν δώσει τίποτα;;

----------


## dizzy

Προς το παρόν όχι γιατί είμαι σε φάση εξετάσεων ακόμα. Την Τετάρτη μου είναι να κάνω μια Μαγνητική εξειδικευμένο όπου βλέπουν τη ροή του ΕΝΥ υγρού για το ενδεχόμενο της υδροκεφαλιας όπου στην περίπτωση αυτή κάνεις επέμβαση και βάζεις βαλβίδα. Αν βγει καθαρή αυτή η εξέταση είναι καλό γιατί αποφεύγω τις επεμβάσεις. Επίσης πρέπει να κάνω στη συνέχεια ένα 24ωρο εγκεφαλογραφημα για να δούμε τη συχνότητα των εκφορτισεων. Αν με το ΕΝΥ υγρό που ανέφερα πριν είμαι ενταξει θα παίρνω απλώς στην καθημερινότητα μου αντιεπιληπτικα χαπια(κι ας μην έχω επιληψία, δίνουν τα ίδια. Μέσα σε ένα μήνα θα φανεί αν βοηθούν για να τα συνεχίσω. Δυστυχώς δε μπορεί να διαγνωστεί η αιτία γι'αυτο λέγεται ιδιοπαθης ενδοκρανια υπέρταση. Φοβάμαι επειδή έχω αραχνοειδης κύστες οι οποίες ενισχύουν το σενάριο της υδροκεφαλιας. Στην αδερφή σου έχουν πει για βαλβιδα παροχετευσης του υγρού από τον εγκέφαλο στην κοιλιά?

----------


## dizzy

Επίσης αν επιτρέπεται πόσα κιλά ήταν η αδερφή σου?Εγώ είμαι 67 αλλά έχω 41%λιπος. Η δίαιτα βοηθάει στα συμπτώματα? Τι σας είπε ο γιατρός?Απο εδώ και στο εξής η αδερφή σου είναι οκ, χρειάζεται να κάνει κάτι άλλο? Σαν αιτία δηλ της είπαν την παχυσαρκία?

----------


## dizzy

DiSl Επίσης να σ'ευχαριστω και πάλι πολύ που αφιερώνεις χρόνο και μου απαντάς. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για εμένα.

----------


## dizzy

Τι θέμα της όρασης στην αδερφή σου θεραπεύτηκε? Αυτό με τρομάζει πολύ!

----------


## DiSI

> Τι θέμα της όρασης στην αδερφή σου θεραπεύτηκε? Αυτό με τρομάζει πολύ!


Η όραση της είναι μια χαρά τώρα.. απλά της έχουν πει να μην πάρει κιλά γιατί το συνδέουν με αυτό.. ήταν γύρω στα 76 κιλά και ύψος 1.61.. λίπος δεν θυμάμαι.. 
την παροχέτευση με βαλβίδα που λες το είχαν πει ως εσχάτη λύση σε περίπτωση που δεν ανταποκρινόταν στα φάρμακα, αλλά ευτυχώς έχει ανταποκριθεί.. είναι λυπηρό που τόσοι γιατροί δεν ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημα σου... Ποσο χρονών είσαι;

----------


## DiSI

> Επίσης αν επιτρέπεται πόσα κιλά ήταν η αδερφή σου?Εγώ είμαι 67 αλλά έχω 41%λιπος. Η δίαιτα βοηθάει στα συμπτώματα? Τι σας είπε ο γιατρός?Απο εδώ και στο εξής η αδερφή σου είναι οκ, χρειάζεται να κάνει κάτι άλλο? Σαν αιτία δηλ της είπαν την παχυσαρκία?


Της είπαν ότι δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί πλήρως ο λόγος που δημιουργείται αυτή η πάθηση και αφού απέκλεισαν κάποιο παθολογικό αίτιο της είπαν ότι οφείλεται στο ότι πήρε πολύ απότομα βάρος στην εφηβεία της.. από την στιγμή που το αντιμετωπίζεις όμως αν κανεις διατροφή και παίρνεις τα φάρμακα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα!

----------


## dizzy

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί και δεν έχουν δώσει βάση μέχρι τώρα η γιατροί είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα τα έχω σε καθιστή κι ακόμη πιο έντονα σε όρθια στάση κι όταν ξαπλωνω εξαλειφονται κάτι το οποίο χτες το βράδυ διάβασα ότι είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό σύμπτωμα της ενδοκρανιας υπότασης κι όχι υπέρτασης όπου εκεί θεραπεία με χάπια δεν υπάρχει κι οι περισσότερες επεμβάσεις είναι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα αφού πλέον συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Υπάρχει διαρροή του εγκέφαλο νωτιαίου υγρού σε κάποιο σημείο κατά μήκος της σπονδυλικής στήλης το οποίο όμως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να εντοπιστεί.

----------


## ioannis2

> Η αρχική μου διάγνωση έγινε από ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογραφημα όπου φάνηκαν 2 μεγάλες εκφορτισεις. Η μαγνητική μου ήταν καθαρή. Τώρα όμως θα κάνω κι άλλη για να φανεί η ροή του εγκέφαλο νωτιαίου υγρού.


Ό ρε χρήμα που θα βγάλουν οι γιατροί!!
Ο 150ος που συναντάω εδώ που τρέχει στους γιατρούς ενώ δεν έχει τίποτα! ..Εκτός από ψυχολογικά θέματα.

----------


## DiSI

> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί και δεν έχουν δώσει βάση μέχρι τώρα η γιατροί είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα τα έχω σε καθιστή κι ακόμη πιο έντονα σε όρθια στάση κι όταν ξαπλωνω εξαλειφονται κάτι το οποίο χτες το βράδυ διάβασα ότι είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό σύμπτωμα της ενδοκρανιας υπότασης κι όχι υπέρτασης όπου εκεί θεραπεία με χάπια δεν υπάρχει κι οι περισσότερες επεμβάσεις είναι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα αφού πλέον συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Υπάρχει διαρροή του εγκέφαλο νωτιαίου υγρού σε κάποιο σημείο κατά μήκος της σπονδυλικής στήλης το οποίο όμως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να εντοπιστεί.


Κοίτα τώρα εφόσον θα κανεις εξετάσεις θα βρουν τι είναι.. πάντως θεωρώ ότι αν ήταν υπέρταση θα είχες συμπτώματα στην όραση... Εσυ έχεις; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω το άγχος σου και πως είναι το να μην σε πιστεύουν ότι κάτι έχεις... όμως θα το βρουν τι έχεις και θα σου δοθεί θεραπεία... είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να μην βρεθεί θεραπεία ότι και να έχεις... απλά προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις, τώρα ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι στο μυαλό σου... αν θέλεις σοτ δίνω τα στοιχεία του νευρολόγου της αδερφής μου

----------


## dizzy

Δυστυχώς το λες αυτό φίλε μου γιατί δεν ξέρεις το ιστορικό μου. Λόγω της εύκολης λανθασμενης Διάγνωσης ότι είναι ψυχολογικό έχω φτάσει στην κατάσταση αυτή. Είναι μεγάλη η καθυστέρηση που είχα λόγω της Διάγνωσης για κρίση πανικού και γι'αυτο η κατάσταση μου επιδεινώθηκε. Έχω κάνει και συνεδρίες κι αγωγή οι οποίες αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με το πρόβλημα μου.Ενα θα σου πω επειδή έχω αρκετή πείρα σε αυτα... οι περισσότεροι γιατροί που λένε για ψυχολογικά να ξέρεις δε σου κάνουν καν διαγνωστικές εξετάσεις και να τους φοβάσαι. Πηγα σ'ενα από τους καλύτερους νευροχειρουργους που έχουμε υποτίθεται στην Ελλάδα και μου είπε ψυχολογικό, μην κάνεις άλλες εξετάσεις και είχε δει μόνο μια μαγνητική. Κι αν σου που για εγκεφαλογραφημα μην το κάνεις. Εγώ όμως το είχα ήδη κάνει κι όταν τον πήρα και του είπα ότι υπάρχουν ευρήματα γι'αυτο που διαμαρτυρομαι προσπαθούσε να το μαζέψει και τα πήρε όλα πίσω και μου είπε να το ψάξω.Αν έχεις λίγο χρόνο διάβασε τι σημαίνει να ζεις με Ενδοκρανια υποταση/υπέρταση για να καταλάβεις για τι μιλάμε. Γιατί στο τέλος δε θ' αναγνωρίζεται καμία πάθηση πλην των ψυχολογικών κι αυτό θα πρέπει να μας τρομάζει. Και να σου πω κι ένα παράδειγμα κοντινού μου προσώπου που ξαφνικα είχε μουδιασματα και που χωρίς λόγω έκλαιγε. Ένα κορίτσι μέσα στην τρελή χαρά... την έβγαλαν καταθλιπτική(χωρίς καμία εξέταση πλην αιματολογική) και τις έδωσαν ψυχοφάρμακα. Μόλις πηγε στο φαρμακείο να τα πάρει, λιποθύμησε, έπαθε επιληψία και διεγνωσθει με καλπαζων καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο. Γιατί αυτή είναι η επιστήμη μας... σκέφτονται επιφανειακά χωρίς έρευνα οπως εσυ. Εσύ όμως δεν είσαι γιατρός και δικαιολόγησε στο να βγάζεις επιπόλαια συμπεράσματα. Αυτά για να κλείσουν λίγο τα σενάρια του τύπου έχουμε όλοι ψυχολογικά. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είχα τίποτα απ'ολ' αυτά. Πλην της ασθένειας μου όλα γύρω μου είναι οκ...sorry κιόλας! Γιατί όταν σήμερα λες ότι είμαι ψυχολογικά καλά θα σε μαλωσουν κιόλας!

----------


## dizzy

DiSI το μήνυμα πήγαινε στον ioannis. Εσένα σ'ευχαριστω πολυ. Νομίζω πως ξέρω σε ποιον πήγε η αδερφή σου αν λάβω υπόψιν το γεγονός ότι πήγε στον Ευαγγελισμό. Είναι γνωστό ότι είναι ένας κορυφαίος εκεί νευρολόγος που το επώνυμο του αρχίζει από Σ... σωστά? Πρέπει να είναι και διευθυντής του Νευρολογικου εκεί.

----------


## DiSI

> DiSI το μήνυμα πήγαινε στον ioannis. Εσένα σ'ευχαριστω πολυ. Νομίζω πως ξέρω σε ποιον πήγε η αδερφή σου αν λάβω υπόψιν το γεγονός ότι πήγε στον Ευαγγελισμό. Είναι γνωστό ότι είναι ένας κορυφαίος εκεί νευρολόγος που το επώνυμο του αρχίζει από Σ... σωστά? Πρέπει να είναι και διευθυντής του Νευρολογικου εκεί.


Η αδερφή μου ελέγχεται από τους νευρολόγους του Ευαγγελισμού αλλά πήγαμε και σε έναν ιδιώτη που μας συνέστησε ο δερματολόγος μας που είναι εξίσου καλός.. όχι δεν αρχίζει από Σ το επίθετο του... έκανες σήμερα την εξέταση; Ποτέ περιμένεις αποτελέσματα;

----------


## dizzy

Δυστυχώς είναι για την άλλη Τετάρτη το ραντεβού κι έχω τρελαθεί από αγωνία. Ωστωσο σήμερα στη δουλειά, επειδή είμαι δασκάλα Αγγλικών, δε μπορούσα να σταθώ στην τάξη. Μ'επιασε φρικτό πονοκέφαλος και ζάλη, μούδιασμα και πίεση σε αυτιά και ματιά. Ένιωθα ότι με κουράζουν τα μάτια και θολά μυγάκια αλλά το χειρότερο ήταν ο πονοκέφαλος. Ένιωθα ότι χάνω τις αισθήσεις μου. Έβγαινα συνέχεια έξω από την τάξη. Δεν άντεχα. Οριακά έβγαλα την ώρα. Δεν ήξερα και τι να πω. Μου είχε ξανασυμβεί λίγο καιρό πριν ένα λιποθυμικο επεισόδιο και ένιωθα άβολα να ξαναενοχλήσω τη διεύθυνση για να διακόψω. Δεν υπήρχε και κάποιος να με αντικαταστήσει. Δε θέλω ωστωσο πριν μάθω ακριβώς τι είναι να πω κάτι στη δουλειά... καταλαβαίνεις. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες μ'εχει πιάσει άγχος ότι δε θα ξαναμπορεσω να δουλέψω. Ολ' αυτά τα χρόνια με δυσκολία πάλι στεκόμουν αλλά το κουτσό πάλευα. Τώρα πια είναι πάνω από εμένα η ζάλη κι ο πονοκέφαλος.

----------


## DiSI

> Δυστυχώς είναι για την άλλη Τετάρτη το ραντεβού κι έχω τρελαθεί από αγωνία. Ωστωσο σήμερα στη δουλειά, επειδή είμαι δασκάλα Αγγλικών, δε μπορούσα να σταθώ στην τάξη. Μ'επιασε φρικτό πονοκέφαλος και ζάλη, μούδιασμα και πίεση σε αυτιά και ματιά. Ένιωθα ότι με κουράζουν τα μάτια και θολά μυγάκια αλλά το χειρότερο ήταν ο πονοκέφαλος. Ένιωθα ότι χάνω τις αισθήσεις μου. Έβγαινα συνέχεια έξω από την τάξη. Δεν άντεχα. Οριακά έβγαλα την ώρα. Δεν ήξερα και τι να πω. Μου είχε ξανασυμβεί λίγο καιρό πριν ένα λιποθυμικο επεισόδιο και ένιωθα άβολα να ξαναενοχλήσω τη διεύθυνση για να διακόψω. Δεν υπήρχε και κάποιος να με αντικαταστήσει. Δε θέλω ωστωσο πριν μάθω ακριβώς τι είναι να πω κάτι στη δουλειά... καταλαβαίνεις. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες μ'εχει πιάσει άγχος ότι δε θα ξαναμπορεσω να δουλέψω. Ολ' αυτά τα χρόνια με δυσκολία πάλι στεκόμουν αλλά το κουτσό πάλευα. Τώρα πια είναι πάνω από εμένα η ζάλη κι ο πονοκέφαλος.


Πφφ... Εν τω μεταξύ θα μπορούσαν απλά να σου κάνουν μια οσφυονωτιαία παρακέντηση και να μετρήσουν την πίεση του ΕΝΥ... πώς σε αφήνει να βασανίζεσαι έτσι ο γιατρός σου; Είναι απάνθρωπο... πάντως να ξέρεις ότι και ενδοκρανια υπόταση να είναι, υπάρχει λύση..

----------


## dizzy

Δε γίνεται παρακέντηση όταν υπάρχουν αραχνοειδης κύστες! Κλαψ!

----------


## DiSI

> Δε γίνεται παρακέντηση όταν υπάρχουν αραχνοειδης κύστες! Κλαψ!


Κατάλαβα, γι αυτό βασανίζεσαι έτσι... κάνε υπομονή θα βρεθεί λύση... προσπάθησε να είσαι ξαπλωμένη όσο περισσότερο μπορείς

----------


## DiSI

> Δυστυχώς είναι για την άλλη Τετάρτη το ραντεβού κι έχω τρελαθεί από αγωνία. Ωστωσο σήμερα στη δουλειά, επειδή είμαι δασκάλα Αγγλικών, δε μπορούσα να σταθώ στην τάξη. Μ'επιασε φρικτό πονοκέφαλος και ζάλη, μούδιασμα και πίεση σε αυτιά και ματιά. Ένιωθα ότι με κουράζουν τα μάτια και θολά μυγάκια αλλά το χειρότερο ήταν ο πονοκέφαλος. Ένιωθα ότι χάνω τις αισθήσεις μου. Έβγαινα συνέχεια έξω από την τάξη. Δεν άντεχα. Οριακά έβγαλα την ώρα. Δεν ήξερα και τι να πω. Μου είχε ξανασυμβεί λίγο καιρό πριν ένα λιποθυμικο επεισόδιο και ένιωθα άβολα να ξαναενοχλήσω τη διεύθυνση για να διακόψω. Δεν υπήρχε και κάποιος να με αντικαταστήσει. Δε θέλω ωστωσο πριν μάθω ακριβώς τι είναι να πω κάτι στη δουλειά... καταλαβαίνεις. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες μ'εχει πιάσει άγχος ότι δε θα ξαναμπορεσω να δουλέψω. Ολ' αυτά τα χρόνια με δυσκολία πάλι στεκόμουν αλλά το κουτσό πάλευα. Τώρα πια είναι πάνω από εμένα η ζάλη κι ο πονοκέφαλος.


Καλησπέρα.. τι έγινε τελικά;;;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δυστυχώς το λες αυτό φίλε μου γιατί δεν ξέρεις το ιστορικό μου. Λόγω της εύκολης λανθασμενης Διάγνωσης ότι είναι ψυχολογικό έχω φτάσει στην κατάσταση αυτή. Είναι μεγάλη η καθυστέρηση που είχα λόγω της Διάγνωσης για κρίση πανικού και γι'αυτο η κατάσταση μου επιδεινώθηκε. Έχω κάνει και συνεδρίες κι αγωγή οι οποίες αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με το πρόβλημα μου.Ενα θα σου πω επειδή έχω αρκετή πείρα σε αυτα... οι περισσότεροι γιατροί που λένε για ψυχολογικά να ξέρεις δε σου κάνουν καν διαγνωστικές εξετάσεις και να τους φοβάσαι. Πηγα σ'ενα από τους καλύτερους νευροχειρουργους που έχουμε υποτίθεται στην Ελλάδα και μου είπε ψυχολογικό, μην κάνεις άλλες εξετάσεις και είχε δει μόνο μια μαγνητική. Κι αν σου που για εγκεφαλογραφημα μην το κάνεις. Εγώ όμως το είχα ήδη κάνει κι όταν τον πήρα και του είπα ότι υπάρχουν ευρήματα γι'αυτο που διαμαρτυρομαι προσπαθούσε να το μαζέψει και τα πήρε όλα πίσω και μου είπε να το ψάξω.Αν έχεις λίγο χρόνο διάβασε τι σημαίνει να ζεις με Ενδοκρανια υποταση/υπέρταση για να καταλάβεις για τι μιλάμε. Γιατί στο τέλος δε θ' αναγνωρίζεται καμία πάθηση πλην των ψυχολογικών κι αυτό θα πρέπει να μας τρομάζει. Και να σου πω κι ένα παράδειγμα κοντινού μου προσώπου που ξαφνικα είχε μουδιασματα και που χωρίς λόγω έκλαιγε. Ένα κορίτσι μέσα στην τρελή χαρά... την έβγαλαν καταθλιπτική(χωρίς καμία εξέταση πλην αιματολογική) και τις έδωσαν ψυχοφάρμακα. Μόλις πηγε στο φαρμακείο να τα πάρει, λιποθύμησε, έπαθε επιληψία και διεγνωσθει με καλπαζων καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο. Γιατί αυτή είναι η επιστήμη μας... σκέφτονται επιφανειακά χωρίς έρευνα οπως εσυ. Εσύ όμως δεν είσαι γιατρός και δικαιολόγησε στο να βγάζεις επιπόλαια συμπεράσματα. Αυτά για να κλείσουν λίγο τα σενάρια του τύπου έχουμε όλοι ψυχολογικά. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είχα τίποτα απ'ολ' αυτά. Πλην της ασθένειας μου όλα γύρω μου είναι οκ...sorry κιόλας! Γιατί όταν σήμερα λες ότι είμαι ψυχολογικά καλά θα σε μαλωσουν κιόλας!


Τεμπελοσκυλα!

----------


## Μαγδα

> Τεμπελοσκυλα!


Όλοι εδώ κάνουμε μία εργασιοθεραπεια,διδασκουμ  ανθρωπιά κάνουμε επιστημονικές μελέτες,ολα στο πιάτο έτοιμα οι γιατροί...θέλουν και να τους κάνεις τον αγγελιοφόρο του επόμενου ασθενή.Βαριέμαι .θανάσιμο αμάρτημα .

----------


## marian

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!! Η ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΟΠΑΘΗΣ ΕΝΔΟΚΡΑΝΙΑΚΗ ΥΠΕΡΤΑΣΗ ή ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ; ΣΕ ΡΩΤΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΛΠ

----------


## enastros

Καλησπέρα, εγώ ξεκίνησα αρχικά με ασταθεια εδώ και 7 μηνες, και πονοκέφαλο, ο οποίος ξεκινάει από το πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού, ινιακη χώρα, και μαλιστα είναι ποιο εντοπισμενος στα αριστερά. Όταν ξυπνάω το πρωί, είμαι εντάξει μετά από λίγο αρχίζει σταδιακά και ένα 2ωρω περίπου αισθάνομαι την πίεση από πίσω όπου και εξαπλώνεται ομοιόμορφα στο κεφάλι. Ο αυχένας ενοχλεί και αυτός παράλληλα αλλά όχι πάντα, συνήθους όταν έχω εξάρσεις. Όταν ξαπλώνω μετά από καμιά ώρα βελτιώνεται, και την άλλη μέρα πάλι τα ίδια. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν κάνω κάποιες έστω και μικρές κινήσεις στο κεφάλι (υπολογιστή πάνω κάτω) σαν να το ερεθίζει. Βουτιά στα αυτιά έχω, όχι όμως κάθε μέρα, κρατάει για κάνα λεπτό και σταματάνε. Έχω κάνει μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και αγγειογραφια, αυτό που βρεικανηταν ένα τυχαίο ευρύα συραγγοηδους αγγείομα, μου είπαν δεν έχει καμία σχέση, έκανα και μαγνητική αυχένα, ήπιες αλλοιώσεις τίποτα άλλο. Πήγα σε γνωστό νευρωοτολογο των βορείων προαστίων <δεν μπορώ να δώσω το όνομα δημοσιος>, μου έκανε θεραπεία 2 μηνω, όσο την ακολουθούσα ειμουν σχεδον εντάξει, την Σταματία σταδιακά τον Αύγουστο, οι ενοχλήσεις επιστρέψαμε, ξεκίνησα ένα μήνα ακόμα, οι ενοχλήσεις σχεδόν σταματισαν, τώρα σε λίγες ημέρες θα τον ξαναδώ. Πήγα και σε άλλον νευρολόγος τηλεοπτικό αστέρα, που είπε ότι έχω πονοκεφάλους τάσεις. Πήγα και οφθαλμίατρο δεν βλέπει κάτι όλα οκ. Και το ερώτημα είναι εάν ισχύ η διάγνωση <καλοηθης πυρινηκη ενδοκράνια υπέρταση > τι είναι αυτό που προκαλεί τις εξάρσεις αυτές. Είμαι ανγωδεις σαν άτομο, αλλά αυτό μόνο φτάνει. Εάν θέλεις στείλε μου σε εμαιλ, ποιος γιατρός πιστεύεις ασχοληθείτε πραγματικά με το πρόβλημα σου, να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις, μπας και βρούμε καμία άκρη. Παρεμπιπτόντως έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είχα κάποια σπάνια μεμονωμένα περιστατικά, αλλά όταν εσκυβα, με ενοχλούσε για κάποιες ώρες το κεφάλι αλλά περνούσε, δεν είχα θέμα για να πάω στο γιατρό, αυχενικό νόμιζα ήταν. Ειμαι σε καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση, δεν δω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα και οικογενειακό μια χαρά, το λέω για να μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στο ψυχολογικό, είμαι μονάχα περισσότερο ανχωδεις από το φυσιολογικό, αλλά πάντα ελέγχωμενα. Αυτό τοπ πράγμα έχει μειώσει τις καθημερινές ασχολίες μου και στο χώρο εργασίας, αλλά και στον περιγυρομου, ξεκίνησα γιόγκα τώρα μπας και βοηθήσει

----------


## antaveri

Τι συμπτωματα ειχες και βρηκες ενδοκρανιακη πιεση?και με τι εξετααεις το βρηκες?

----------

